# Planer recommendation



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I have some rough sawn pecan boards my grandpa had cut many years ago. Looking a recommendation for a reasonable priced planer to make my folks(who lost most their stuff to harvey) a new table.

I know pecan gets harder than can be but still want to try and work with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well satisfied with my 12 1/2" Delta, the DeWalt seems to be popular also. Big point on any planer is lot of infeed and outfeed table (or support) to minimize snipe. I prefer table for continuous support. Light cuts and tied to a high-suction dust collctor--my Delta will recycle chips and dent or roughen the planed surface. If this is a one-time program, might look for a cabinet shop with planer or drum sander that would run them for you


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Look at the newer spiral cutter head units, unless you going to plane a lot of wood you might be better off paying a shop to handle it for you.

John


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Check with your local high school woodshop teacher. As long as the wood is clean (no nails, paint, trash) I'm sure they would help you. Might give a doughnut donation to his class for payment. Where are you located? gb


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Clarks Hardwoods in the Heights does custom mill work. You might give them a call to see how much they would charge to plane the boards for you. 

I was over there last week getting some Walnut lumber for a table. That place is like a candy store for woodworkers.


----------

